# BMX 1990er Dino Fahrer



## Radomat (26. März 2015)

Hallo Leute
Ich komme noch aus einer Zeit da waren Bremsen und Fullface Helme normal.
Und mich würde mal interessieren was aus einigen Jungs von damals geworden ist.
Wie z.B. Alex Bender der damals 1969 geilste Minirampenfahrer. Hat von den jemand nochmal was gehört???????????

Und wie sieht es mit euch aus die Ü30 und Ü 40iger. Wer fährt denn von euch noch so mal rum?????

Gruss

aus Köln


----------



## ThomasBS (26. März 2015)

Dein Aufruf finde ich klasse. Ich hätte auch gerne wieder Kontakt zu meiner Truppe von damals.

BMX for ever.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (30. März 2015)

Fahre "nur" noch 26" BMX. Für 20" bin ich mittlerweile "zu groß"


----------



## EarlyUp (30. März 2015)

BMX bin ich schon sehr lange nicht mehr gefahren. Hat aber immer sehr viel Spaß damals auf der Dom Platte gemacht als ich noch in Köln lebte. 
Ich denke Frank Schnütgen kennst du dann wohl auch noch?


----------



## Radomat (30. März 2015)

Der Schnütken ist zu meiner Zeit schon weniger gefahren.
Die Leute die ich kannte und beim fahren getroffen habe waren (gruss an die jungs )  ..... kalle Arnoldi , Stephan Prantl,Axel Reicherts,Alex Bender,Markus Fischer,ReneJanse, Andy Lemm,Stefan Redinius,Peter Köcher, die Brandel Brüder, der verrückte Charly Wagner, Herr Penzler, Richy und all die anderen deren Name mir nicht mehr einfällt.

War toll euch beim biken zu treffen.

Wahnsinn das eine ganze Generation einfach so weg ist.


----------



## EarlyUp (30. März 2015)

Alles sind noch nicht verschwunden. 

http://www.cluboldboy.com/oldboys.html


----------



## Radomat (30. März 2015)

Ja ist richtig.Die Seite hatte ich auch schon gefunden.


----------



## EarlyUp (30. März 2015)

Ich erinnere mich sehr gerne daran, fahre aber auch schon seit den 80ern MTB und dabei bin ich dann auch geblieben...


----------



## Radomat (30. März 2015)

Also ich stehe seit 3 Wochen auf n Trial bike.
Macht Spass.
Richtig bock hätte ich auf Downhill aber die fahrerei zum Winterberg ist lästig.


----------



## Kuwahades (8. September 2015)

ich habe auch wieder angefangen mit 40+
hatte leider vor 20 Jahren meinen Lenker gekürzt und bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem würdigen Lenker für mein Tour 2 
Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen ?







Fotos von mir sind hier zu finden
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1896261?in=set
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1896262

entweder bin ich ein bisschen zu breit geworden, oder ich brauchen nen breiteren Lenker 
was ja zur Zeit wohl in Mode ist, aber bei mir würde das Sinn machen, habe ich das Gefühl ?
ich hätte aber gerne einen der zu meinem Rad passt


----------

